# GRANDDAD & COLD WATER



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2018)

John went to visit his 90yr old Grandfather in his old shack in a very secluded rural area of Saskatchewan. After spending a great evening chatting the night away, the next morning Johns grandfather prepared a breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast. However, John noticed a film-like substance on his plate and questioned his grandfather asking, "Are these plates clean?" His grandfather replied, "They're as clean as cold water can get 'em. Just you go ahead and finish your meal Sonny!"

For lunch, the old man made hamburgers. Again, John was concerned about the plates as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked, "Are you sure these plates are clean?" Without looking up the old man said, "I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!"

Later thst afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl and wouldn't let him pass. John yelled, "Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car." Without diverting his attention from the football match he was watching on TV, the old man shouted, "*Cold water, go lay down now, yah hear me?!"*


----------



## Contused (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

This made me laugh


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2018)




----------

